# OEM Seatpost in a 2005 Dual



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Looking at a Dual right now. Not sure if all frames come withe the DeRosa carbon seatpost. 

Anyone have comments on the post? Is it functional, micro-adjustable, and set-back far enough? I'm using Campagnolo carbon posts right now.

Appreciated.


----------



## sailorboy (May 3, 2004)

Spunout said:


> Looking at a Dual right now. Not sure if all frames come withe the DeRosa carbon seatpost.
> 
> Anyone have comments on the post? Is it functional, micro-adjustable, and set-back far enough? I'm using Campagnolo carbon posts right now.
> 
> Appreciated.


I have a '05 Dual and I am running the deda blackstick. Chose it because I didn't want to use a shim and it is one of the few correct sizes available. Derosa brand post is probably harder to get and more expensive, and I have used this model before on another bike. It has a bit less set-back than campy carbon post which I prefer, don't know how it compares to the Derosa brand post. Enjoy your dual, I love it and never thought I could enjoy an aluminum bike this much.


----------



## peabody (Oct 17, 2005)

*mine cracked*

first ride on it in the front near the top. i sent it back to see if they will warranty it.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Picked up the frame today, waiting for a new FD and BB. Interesting cable routing! I'll post pics when built, I don't want to build it is so pretty. But this is a bike to race, and it will be raced.

Anyways, the seatpost is a Selcof Carbon with DeRosa graphics, very nice looking.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

12345


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

...6798


----------

